# Tank007 E09 - worth a try?



## shelm (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi everyone,

*please let me know if you have ordered one*! 

This Tank E09 is getting many good reviews on the WWW so i am planning to order one and share my thoughts in this OP. It also comes in nice colors (black, cannongray, purple pink) packaged in a tin box and would make a perfect gift for non-flashaholics and flashaholics alike. Also, anyone ever gifted it to someone and how did the recipient like it?


----------



## brted (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a black one and a gray one on the way. Well-built light that is very bright on a AAA NiMH battery (brighter still on 10440). The PWM is noticeable (I measured 180 Hz) and there is no clip, but otherwise it is a really nice light for $10-15.


----------



## ragweed (Jun 8, 2012)

It has good reviews & a reasonable price also. I would get one in a second if I could find a seller in the USA. I do not like dealing with the China sellers as I have read too many horror stories. I wonder why no USA sellers stock them??


----------



## Pellidon (Jun 15, 2012)

I currently have a Tank 007 TK-703 in my pocket and it is a tank. I had a twisty version but it failed the accidentally ran through the laundry test. :mecry: It still worked but something came loose and it was only in moon mode, which it never had before. I have bought several of the different variations as Christmas gifts and they are still working. Great little lights.


----------



## okeenu (Jul 2, 2013)

Im surprised there are no more posts on this light ..

It appears to be a nice light, and after comparing it to several others in its price range 

(A AAA/10440 reliable multi mode in the under 15.00 us range) 

After recommendation from a friend (on and off CPF) I ordered one from "Fast tech"

I hope to have my own opinion soon ..


----------



## Rosoku Chikara (Jul 3, 2013)

While I must admit that I do not (_yet_) own all of these lights, the following is a list of AAA lights that I either purchased, or researched relatively thoroughly, before I came to the conclusion that the TANK007 E09 was (at least, *for me*) the best value in AAA "keychain" lights:

Fenix LD01($34.75), Balder TD-01($25.99), iTP A3 EOS($20.29), BRONTE RA01($19.50), Brinyte PD03A($17.30), ThruNite Ti2($15.99), *TANK007 E09($15.90)*, UltraFire M5($15.00), ThruNite Ti($11.99), TANK007 TK-703($10.96), DX XP-E($9.70)

Of course, there are many other lights that might be taken into consideration, but as far as *value* (cost/performance), the TANK007 E09 is, in my opinion, hard to beat.


----------



## Dubois (Jul 3, 2013)

I've got one - picked up cheaply from Dino - and it's OK. Low frequency PWM, if that bothers you. Give it a try, Shelm, I'm sure you'll like it.


----------



## shelm (Jul 3, 2013)

thanks!!
I ordered 2 from fasstech.com a while back.

i wish that they were made out of titanium like the 4sevens preon pen. or at least stainless steel like the bronte AAA!


----------



## Dubois (Jul 3, 2013)

You might be interested in a pretty good review of the light on another forum. Let me know if you have trouble finding it - I don't think I can post a link.


----------



## N_N_R (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi, I also used to have not THIS very light, but Tank 007 TK-703, but I later sold it as I was dissatisfied with it. First of all, it didn't work right out of the package, so I had to perform those guess-what's-wrong-with-it procedures, tried to change batteries, clean threads, etc, until it finally worked. Then its beam was quite... bluish, at least on mine. And it also drained batteries way too fast to my taste (well, true it has high lumens for one AAA). Also even with the gentlest treatment the red coating started to wear gradually within about a month. I decided to sell it to someone who wouldn't mind those things too much before it's too late


----------



## yoyoman (Jul 3, 2013)

My Tank007 E09 is branded and was very reasonable. It runs well on a 10440 - i.e. still has HML modes. I like the memory in the UI. It is more throwy than other AAA lights that I have. I haven't had any problems with runtime or fit and finish. The PWM is a bit slow, but not too bad. A good value and worth a try. Just keep your expectation in line with the price.


----------



## dgbrookman (Jul 4, 2013)

What's the size compared to a Thrunite Ti (which is my current favorite)? I'm interested in trying the Tank007 E09, but don't think I'd want something much larger than the Ti.


----------



## Rosoku Chikara (Jul 5, 2013)

dgbrookman said:


> What's the size compared to a Thrunite Ti (which is my current favorite)? I'm interested in trying the Tank007 E09, but don't think I'd want something much larger than the Ti.



The bodies are exactly the same length. But, the Ti lanyard attachment point sticks out another 2-3mm past the body length, so it is actually that much longer than the E09. The E09 lanyard attachment point is recessed in such a way that it not only does not add length, it also allows the light to "tailstand."

The E09 has a kind of hex-shaped "ridge" that provides a better grip on the twisty switch (also serves as anti-roll device), and that "ridge" makes it about 1mm wider than the Ti at its widest point. But, overall, I think you could safely say the lights are essentially the same size.


----------



## yoyoman (Jul 5, 2013)

My E09 is branded - NKON.NL


----------



## StorminMatt (Jul 6, 2013)

One other thing to keep in mind about this light is that it is NO 120 lumen light. Comparing it to other lights I have, I put it at about 80 lumens. Granted, this is still pretty bright for a 1xAAA. But if you're expecting 120 lumens, you won't get it.


----------



## Rosoku Chikara (Jul 6, 2013)

shelm said:


> ...Also, anyone ever gifted it to someone and how did the recipient like it?...[excerpted]



Yes, I have given some away. I specifically ordered several, along with several small Leatherman tools, and packaged them together in the Tank007 can, as shown:





My packaging job is far from perfect (I increase the size of the lower to openings to form one larger symmetrical opening, and then use some of the "left over" black foam to "fill in" both sides again.), but it results in a couple of rather nice little "gadgets" packed into an attractive little tin case. And, so far, this "Set" has never failed to impress the recipient.

Cost:

Approx. $15.00 for Tank007 E09 (purchased in "quantity" from China)
Approx. $3.00 for Lithium Primary AAA Cell (typical price in Japan)
Approx. $20.00 for Leatherman Squirt (purchased in "quantity" from USA)

Total: Approx. $38.00


----------



## N_N_R (Jul 7, 2013)

Lol, this gift pack looks cool! :goodjob:


----------



## yoyoman (Jul 7, 2013)

Nice gift pack!


----------



## dosquetzales (Jul 7, 2013)

I have one. I like it. My spouse actually likes the light on this better than Olight i3s. Since the crab claw attaching my i3s to my keychain broke, I am without the i3s and have switched to the Tank for EDC. Doesn't operate as smoothly as i3s, but it's good for the money


----------



## yoyoman (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes, see it in post 14. Most people read it as Nikon... Good for the money and more throwy than other AAA lights.


----------



## Rosoku Chikara (Jul 10, 2013)

What happened to post #19? (or would it have been #20?) I could have sworn it was a post about the NKON.nl branded E09...

Can posts be made to "disappear"? Was it deleted for some reason? (I think it may have had a link to a particular seller?)


----------



## okeenu (Jul 13, 2013)

My Tank007 E09 Arrived..Im not an expert , but this is the best AAA I,ve owned so far. I really like the design and the nice low setting option.. I found mine for less than 14.00 shipped...

Mine is finicky about 10440s certain "trustfires" dont seem to make good contact on the pos.end..but I intend to use it with LSD Nimhi ...and the 10440 just to show it off...

BTW ...I agree the 12 w 18650 light described by Norm is also a great bargain. It is a convenient size to have in the house..and is bright enough to spot critters in the yard... but no way is it 1800 lumens any more than the sipik is 3-400..


----------



## __philippe (Jul 13, 2013)

Rosoku Chikara said:


> What happened to post #19? (or would it have been #20?) I could have sworn it was a post about the NKON.nl branded E09...Can posts be made to "disappear"? Was it deleted for some reason? (I think it may have had a link to a particular seller?)



PM sent.


----------



## okeenu (Jul 18, 2013)

.

I've been a new fan of the sipik68 and its clones , as well as venturing into the 12w single 18650 zoom.. mine branded 
Aletto and Ultrafire.

I was wanting a "real nice, AAA/10440, with a nice low..a BRIGHT high..under 15-18.00us

This is IT...I love it ..my biggest fear is i will lose it .. its so tiny...

I'd call it a budget light winner..


----------



## wunderhe (Aug 7, 2013)

With a 10440 the E09 is bright as hell!!! But it gets hot very fast. And I really like the mode spacing of the E09 which is ideal in my oppinion.


----------

